# Dell Inspiron 1000 Screen going black/blank when touch monitor problem



## joey1942 (Aug 8, 2007)

When I bootup into my XP Windows and personal setting load everything is all good. The problem is when I move my monitor screen it all of a sudden goes blank and I have to reboot to get it back again. I think somehow my flex cable going from motherboard to screen is bad, but not sure. Does anyone ever have this problem and how it can be resolved. 
Thanks in advance and appreciate any help I can get
Joey


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Is it only when you move the screen? What if you move the screen before Windows loads?


----------



## joey1942 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Matt,

Thanks for your response! Yes if I am loading Windows XP and I move the screen forward, it goes blank and I lose it. I no it is not a inverter problem because if I don't touch screen I get a beautiful window. Only if I move the screen forward (towards me) do I lose the screen, which tells me I probably have a little short on my video flex cable. What do you think? If I do I have no instructions on removing the lcd for the Inspiron 1000 model. Would appreciate your input.

Thanks again....Joey


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Can you take some pictures of the keyboard area and screen area?

What you usually do is remove a thin strip of plastic that is at the base of the keyboard. Sometimes this strip of plastic has two screws at the base of the screen either in front or back. Remove these if they are present.

Then, you have to carefully pull up the strip of plastic. It will often snap in and out of place for removal and replacement. What you have to be careful of is breaking it, because it is very easy to break if bent too much.

Once this strip of plastic is removed, you should see the flex cable exposed. What I would do now is turn on the laptop and use the handle of a screwdriver to push at the flex cable. You should see the display turn on and off. Push down at different ends of the connector to determine which end is loose. Then push that end back into place.

Fortunately I don't think taking the screen apart is needed. The parts are likely fine, it is probably just a loose connection like you said.


----------



## joey1942 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Matt

*I took a few shots of the laptop and will email them to you. As far as getting to the flex cable, I have no idea where to begin. I am game for anything though so just give me a little shove in the right direction and I will attempt it. Thanks again for your help.
Joey*ray:


----------



## joey1942 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Matt

I took a few shots of the laptop and will email them to you. As far as getting to the flex cable, I have no idea where to begin. I am game for anything though so just give me a little shove in the right direction and I will attempt it. Thanks again for your help.
Joey


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It looks like there should be some screws behind the hinges attached to the base of the laptop. Once those are removed, you should be able to snap up the strip of plastic to expose the flex cable.

Take a look at this:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins5100/en/sm/index.htm


----------



## forelsu (Dec 26, 2007)

Joey, 
I have the exact same problem with one of these Dell 1000's. Everything runs fine when you don't move the LCD front or back. The LCD picture is great and the CPU runs fine otherwise. I've taken the LCD off and disconnected the connector cable and then reassembled everything. Nothing changed... The computer itself isn't worth much but I'd like to fix this if it can be done easily. Is there a replacement available for the flex cable? (you'd have to disconnect it from the LCD itself....tough) Look for replacement LCD's on ebay. If it's anything else, I don't think I could fix it myself.


----------



## kazecat (Dec 30, 2007)

My friend also has this Inspiron 1000 and has the same issue with the screen. It works fine but when she moves it even a slight bit the screen goes out and doesn't return. I've read ahead about how I should check the flex cable but the thing is I don't even know how to open this notebook. The link above (this one http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins5100/en/sm/index.htm ) gives info on the 1100 but since its not the exact same is there anything different about taking appart a inpiron 1000


----------



## Sjonnie (Jan 5, 2008)

*solved it!*

I had the exact problem all of you are describing, and i'm proud to say that after 7 hours of poking around I fixed it! Here's how (keeping in mind it may be a different problem than yours.. but worth a shot.) It's quite weird, but it had to do with the grounding cable of the screen inside the computer.. 

The hole it was connected to must have been rusty or something, but removing it and connecting it to the hole right next to it solved the problem. completely!

Give me a shout for more details.

sjonnie


----------



## Sjonnie (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, following my previous post. My Inspiron 1000 was working perfectly for about 2-3 months, before the problem started again yesterday. I would touch the screen, and it would go black (and i think computer stopped, but not turn off). I thought i could just open it up and play around with the grounding cable like I did before - but this time it didn't help. What did work however, is removing a small screw at the bottom of the computer (flip the laptop, and it's the screw right next to the power cable plug (screw is marked D on my computer.) I removed it, completely, and problem was solved. I'm not sure what this screw and the grounding cable (from my previous post) have in common, but i'm guessing it has to do with some electricity issues. Moving the screen probably caused a tiny movement or pressure on the screw, potentially causing a shortage? 

In any case, try it out. Laptop is as good as new again. And I love my Inspiron 1000.. would hate to see it die. 


All the best, 
sjonnie
PS.
REMEMBER TO REMOVE THE BATTERY BEFORE ATTEMPTING! I read it could really fry your computer if you poke around with the battery still in.


----------



## Jimmyg22 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have been having the same problem too for the past couple months with the dell inspiron 1000. i found that one of the screws labeled "D" on the bottom of my laptop (the side where the plug goes) was missing. so being the lazy person i am i took a screw from the other side of the laptop and put it where the missing screw was and tightened all the screws labeled "D" and it seems to work, no more blank screen. (knock on wood) hope this helps


----------



## retrogr8 (Jun 3, 2008)

My experience is the DELL INSPIRON 1000.

Same issues that all of you experienced.

I first removed all power sources.

Then I removed bezel above function keys containing model logo, led indicators, and power button.

I lifted keyboard up and forward and let it rest on lower bezel.

Once inside, on left side, I removed a metal shield plate (many screws).

Once removed, I looked in far rear left corner where left LCD mount post is located. Just under it, mounted on circuit board is the external power input jack.

I noticed there is what appears to be a piece of foil sandwiched between this power jack and the LCD mount post.

Using a small, precision type, flathead screwdriver, I pryed the lip of this foil upward toward the LCD mount post, away from power jack.

This appears to be what was shorting out upon movement of the LCD screen as well as when the external power jack may have wiggled a bit.

After reassembling, I now have full swing and functionality of the LCD screen and computer without a problem.

I hope this is helpful....


----------



## wonkanoby (Jun 3, 2008)

cut a lump out of the plate as here

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=79629


----------



## samov (Aug 4, 2008)

THIS FIXED IT FOR ME... I THOUGHT IT WAS A SHORT SOMEWHERE... 

THIS FIXED MY PROBLEM... i put some isolating tape on the top part so the foil will never touch again... be sure you put in something fireproof... you wouldn't want your notebook to burst into flames next time you charge.



retrogr8 said:


> My experience is the DELL INSPIRON 1000.
> 
> Same issues that all of you experienced.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmyg22 (Apr 4, 2008)

wow i forgot about this thread... well i just had another go at my laptop, took it out of the closet brushed the dust off of it lol and opened it up went to do as samov said and cut a peice of the metal thing off, but i first tested the screen to see if it went black when i bent it, while doing this multiple times i noticed that it only crashed if i put my hand on the side of the screen where the power jack is but if i closed the lid from the right side no problem i could bend it all the way back and forth no problem but as soon as i bent it from the left side the screen went black and i had to hard reset. hope this helps


----------



## samov (Aug 4, 2008)

wish i had taken a picture when it was opened up...

What i did is actually wrap the whole charging connector in black electrical tape... being careful... not to leave any part of it exposed...

IT IS FIXABLE... try harder... after what i did... i open and closed it "violently" from all sides... ROCK SOLID... no resets...


----------



## Kaicho (Feb 27, 2009)

I was sure the Dell was fixable. It had been stuck in the loft for 2 years but as I didn't have a laptop since my absolutely appalling Fujitsu Siemens Amilo's motherboard went kaput after only 13 months of use and I wasn't prepared to pay £600 to get it fixed (DO NOT buy Fujitsu!) I thought what the heck. If I break it I break it.

I finally narrowed down to the left hand side where the power cable resides. I noticed when pressure was applied it would go. Pressure to the right resulted in no failure.

So I proceeded in pulling apart. The procedure briefly is power pack, screen, power button casing, left metal casing under keyboard, disconect screen and remove to safety unscrewing 'D' screws. Carefully lift catches of the keyboard and mouse sockets and put aside. Procede in removing all 'P' screws (two inside hard drive compartment) and take the top off.

The problem lies in the alluminium tape that covers the power housing and lid bracket housing. You will notice that through wear and tear caused by the opening/shutting of the lid the metal under the alluminium is exposed. I carefully cut a strip of thick, alluminium foil (1.5cm x 3.5cm approx) and carefully wrapped it around the bracket casing and down over the power housing making sure it was tightly folded and secure. I then pricked the screw hole in the bracket housing with a dart (or use a pin or needle) and carefully put the lid back on. Then follow deconstruction in reverse.

The computer now works and the lid/screen can be used without worry.

edit: It's pretty obvious but I thought I should be more specific. The foil strip is stuck to lid. Therefore it's important to make sure the foil cover is tightly attached.


----------



## Chucka' Rod (May 24, 2009)

2 years+ later and this thread is still helping people! Fixed my 1000 that i refused to throw away almost a year ago! Good stuff. I covered the A/C adapter with a piece of blue electrical tape and also trimmed the corner of the cover where is was contacting the flex cable for the LCD screen.


----------



## Chucka' Rod (May 24, 2009)

:normal:


----------



## samov (Aug 4, 2008)

don't forget to cover that up so it will not slice through the cable...

good job!


----------



## kisforkompresso (Sep 6, 2010)

I just wanted to drop a note and say Thank you for making this post along with the pictures and everyones findings. Especially the discovery regarding the foil touching the powerjack and the iffy grounding point for the monitor.

You'll be happy to know that your post is still helping people who are still having problems from this apparent design flaw with the Inspiron 1000 screens going black when handling them.

This post has saved me hours of troubleshooting working on my GF's laptop and just wanted to mention it.

ray:


----------

